# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Do you still watch kids TV shows/ movies?

## Total Eclipse

(Well, "family" movies most would call them...) 90% of the movies I watch are "kid" type movies, (Shrek, spy kids, harry potter.. etc) 

 :kooky:  Anyone else love a good kid cartoon/ movie?

----------


## L

Yes, I love animated movies. My boyfriend and I had a classic Disney day a while back.

----------


## Hamster

Kid movies rock.

----------


## Frogger

I am watching the fairy odd parents right now  ::D:  I might be big on the outside but I am still like a small kid.

----------


## merc

Always, probably forever. I love The Regular Show and Adventure Time. A few years back I loved Naruto and Chowder. Some I don't like. Such as the one you are watching Frogger. It is ok and I have seen it and I do like the shinny teeth song, but not one of my favorite shows.  As for kid movies, I like Shrek, Totoro, and a few others. 

Now, I mostly watch kid shows because I have kids who watch these shows: iCarly, Vitorious, SpongeBob, Phinneas and Ferb. I also watch one or two shows for grown ups such as The Middle and Modern Family but really the kids pick most of what I watch. Sad but true.

Looking backward I think my Mom did the same thing, because I don't ever see her choosing to watch The Six Million Dollar Man. Yet I remember we all loved that show as kids.

----------


## Otherside

Yes. Flying back from America, good old ten hour plane journey, fun fun fun, and what did I watch? _Toy Story 2_. Good film. Man, these kid films are just epic. I've ended up seeing a couple of kids fims at the cinema...recently, actually. Hotel Transylvania.

I can't watch a lot of the newer ones kids TV programmes though. They just seem to be around life at high school and well...I never was in the popular crowd, never had a party. and being the "social outcast with no friends" was too much of a reality for me to find a show about that entertaining.

----------


## Koalafan

I watch pokemon all the time  :Tongue: , kids shows are the best!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Not so much TV shows, but movies for sure.

----------


## SmileyFace

Hell yes, I occasionally go through classic Scooby Doo marathons on YT lol

----------


## Dane

Yes.  I have a seven year old nephew, so I see even more kid movies than I would on my own.

----------


## Antidote

No. I just can't get into it.  ::  Last time I tried to watch kids movies at the cinema with my younger cousins, I was bored out of my mind, daydreamed the whole way through. I don't even remember what those movies were called.

----------


## sanspants

Only Adventure Time. So much awesome hidden humor in there.

----------


## whiteman

No...even when I was a kid I rarely watched kids movies. I watched a lot of history and nature shows.

----------


## shyVr6

I watch Spongebob and Adventure Time on occasion. I also love watching animated movies.

----------

